# Hulu Plus coming to TiVo Premiere



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

TiVoDesign just twittered this.
Hulu Plus coming to TiVo Premiere



> ALVISO, CA -- (Marketwire) -- 09/28/2010 -- TiVo Inc. (NASDAQ: TIVO), the creator of and a leader in advanced television services including digital video recorders (DVRs) for consumers, content distributors and consumer electronics manufacturers, today announced that it has teamed with Hulu™ to provide TiVo® Premiere DVR subscribers with access to the full-array of Hulu Plus™ content streamed instantly to their TVs. The Hulu Plus channel will be available via subscription to all TiVo Premiere customers in the coming months.*


More at the actual link.


----------



## Aero 1 (Aug 8, 2007)

"not for series 3" rants in 3...2...


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

Aero 1 said:


> "not for series 3" rants in 3...2...


No rant, but why would it only be available for the newest hardware platform? Do you think there is a hardware reason for Hulu Plus to only be available on Premieres? Or do you think it's just a marketing decision (ie one more reason to upgrade)?


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

btw, w/ Netflix, Amazon, YouTube, and now Hulu Plus, you really could just about ditch cable altogether ....


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

wisny said:


> No rant, but why would it only be available for the newest hardware platform? Do you think there is a hardware reason for Hulu Plus to only be available on Premieres? Or do you think it's just a marketing decision (ie one more reason to upgrade)?


It may be a flash/ui based reason if it doesnt use the standard UI.

The question I have will it show up in the new search.


----------



## vectorcatch (Nov 21, 2008)

wisny said:


> btw, w/ Netflix, Amazon, YouTube, and now Hulu Plus, you really could just about ditch cable altogether ....


Figure out a way of getting ESPN in there (ESPN3 is coming to xbox) and I think I am there.


----------



## Johnwashere (Sep 17, 2005)

I wish we could get the free hulu on here too. It will be nice to have some of the older shows from hulu. I dont think tivo series 3 will be getting any new features, tivo always does this. This is part of the reason why I upgraded to tivo premiere.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Johnwashere said:


> I wish we could get the free hulu on here too. It will be nice to have some of the older shows from hulu. I dont think tivo series 3 will be getting any new features, tivo always does this. This is part of the reason why I upgraded to tivo premiere.


This will definitely be a negative since some of the shows arent on hulu plus so we probably wont have access to these shows.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

wisny said:


> btw, w/ Netflix, Amazon, YouTube, and now Hulu Plus, you really could just about ditch cable altogether ....


TiVo still needs MLB.tv and NBA league Pass (and ESPN3 if it isn't exclusive to XBox). MLB.tv is already on Roku so I'm not sure what the hold up is for TiVo since they probably have a much larger subscriber base. I think NBA League pass is coming to Roku this year as well.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

vectorcatch said:


> Figure out a way of getting ESPN in there (ESPN3 is coming to xbox) and I think I am there.


isn't there a requirement that it also has to be on your cable provider to be able to get it on the 360?

EDIT: i think I got it backwards. Your ISP has to pay a fee for you to be able to access on the 360.

http://espn.go.com/espn3/affList


----------



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> isn't there a requirement that it also has to be on your cable provider to be able to get it on the 360?


dependent on your ISP


----------



## Grey Griffin (May 24, 2007)

I'm still not impressed with Hulu Plus. All their current "Season Ticket" shows are from Fox, ABC and NBC: no CBS, CW or cable programs. Even their back catalog is made up primarily of old broadcast and syndicated shows with a smattering of anime and Brit imports. If they had most of the first run cable programs available it would be must have. As it is right now I get everything they offer and a lot more with a Series 3, lifeline cable and a $8.99 Netflix subscription.


----------



## vectorcatch (Nov 21, 2008)

aaronwt said:


> isn't there a requirement that it also has to be on your cable provider to be able to get it on the 360?


The requirement is on the ISP (which most of the time happens to be your Cable Provider), but in my area both Verizon FIOS and Comcast support it. I don't know it works for Verizon DSL, but I would suspect so. The ISP ponies up a little money to ESPN.

I can't stand services that are restricted to computers. I have never actually used HULU for more than 5 min because it has been restricted to computers. I stare at one all day at work, I don't need it when I am home.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

This is pretty sweet news. I wish Hulu could have more content though.


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 10, 2002)

Grey Griffin said:


> I'm still not impressed with Hulu Plus. All their current "Season Ticket" shows are from Fox, ABC and NBC: no CBS, CW or cable programs. Even their back catalog is made up primarily of old broadcast and syndicated shows with a smattering of anime and Brit imports. If they had most of the first run cable programs available it would be must have. As it is right now I get everything they offer and a lot more with a Series 3, lifeline cable and a $8.99 Netflix subscription.


I use media center which has a built in "internet TV" from CBS. It doesn't have all of the current CBS shows but it has a good bit of content.

And oh yeah, I also have hulu desktop and a hulu desktop integration app that allows me to watch free hulu on my htpc using the media center remote.

I don't think this is coming to TiVo due to the pandora's box that it will open with its content provider partners. TiVo would probably like it, but they don't hold the keys to the content.


----------



## danstyk (Feb 21, 2006)

Definitely interested, but my Tivo premiere boxes are through RCN -- so wondering if/how it will be limited as a result.


----------



## buttercream (Sep 25, 2010)

So when is this fabulous event supposed to happen?

The whole reason I got Tivo is so I can tell Comcast and their inflated billing to take a hike. But if Hulu Plus doesn't have my old black and white favorites, what good is it?


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

buttercream said:


> So when is this fabulous event supposed to happen?
> 
> The whole reason I got Tivo is so I can tell Comcast and their inflated billing to take a hike. But if Hulu Plus doesn't have my old black and white favorites, what good is it?


You make a very good point. Over the next few years there will be less and less need for cable just like the landline phone market. What happens then? Will we all have $200 internet bills to make up for it?


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

aadam101 said:


> You make a very good point. Over the next few years there will be less and less need for cable just like the landline phone market. What happens then? Will we all have $200 internet bills to make up for it?


The bandwidth required to transmit the media content is not overwhelming by today's standards. If I wanted to, I could downgrade my internet service to comcast's budget tier and still download 4 hours of programming per day. So, the internet bill isn't going to be any higher.

However, the people making the media are still going to want to get paid. I think we'll end up moving to a pay-per-download model, something like the itunes store. We might even be able to get a choice between embedded commercials and commercial-free television (like Hulu vs Hulu+).

There's just no need for cable TV, or even television networks to exist in a world that is Internet-connected.

That being said, skype hasn't quite replaced my qwest line... yet.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

smbaker said:


> The bandwidth required to transmit the media content is not overwhelming by today's standards. If I wanted to, I could downgrade my internet service to comcast's budget tier and still download 4 hours of programming per day. So, the internet bill isn't going to be any higher.
> 
> However, the people making the media are still going to want to get paid. I think we'll end up moving to a pay-per-download model, something like the itunes store. We might even be able to get a choice between embedded commercials and commercial-free television (like Hulu vs Hulu+).
> 
> ...


I realize bandwidth isn't expensive. However, cable companies are going to need to make up revenue somewhere. The current cable business could never sustain a pay per viewing model. There are simply too many channels that nobody would watch.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

smbaker said:


> The bandwidth required to transmit the media content is not overwhelming by today's standards. If I wanted to, I could downgrade my internet service to comcast's budget tier and still download 4 hours of programming per day. So, the internet bill isn't going to be any higher.
> 
> However, the people making the media are still going to want to get paid. I think we'll end up moving to a pay-per-download model, something like the itunes store. We might even be able to get a choice between embedded commercials and commercial-free television (like Hulu vs Hulu+).
> 
> ...


The bandwidth may not be overwhelming but it is becoming limited. Many ISPs have caps that have not been enforced yet. I have DSL and it has always had a 5GB cap that they have not enforced, many others have talked about 25GB caps that are being enforced. Not sure how you get 4 hrs of content per day and stay under 5, 25, or even 100GB unless the content is of pretty low quality. 4 hours of HD from Amazon puts me over my 5GB cap so if they decided to enforce it I would be SOL.



aadam101 said:


> I realize bandwidth isn't expensive. However, cable companies are going to need to make up revenue somewhere. The current cable business could never sustain a pay per viewing model. There are simply too many channels that nobody would watch.


I think we have no idea how expensive bandwidth will be when the "average" user starts using enough of it to provide several (or more) hours of high quality HD video per day.

Cable companies are in business to make a profit. They will protect their revenue streams and will increase the costs to those consuming video from the Internet if/when it decreases their profits from cable TV. The most logical way to do this is to charge for bandwidth which has already started and will continue.

That said I do believe it is fairly easy to go without cable/sat if one wants to. Right now a Internet connect HD TiVo with good OTA reception and a Netflix subscription with the Blu-ray disk option will provide many people with more than enough TV/Video to watch and provide lots of high quality HD video that is impossible or impractical for most people to obtain from the Internet at this time. Of course the above option isn't free but would be under $40/mo including the cost of a new TiVo and subscription.

Thanks,


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

atmuscarella said:


> That said I do believe it is fairly easy to go without cable/sat if one wants to. Right now a Internet connect HD TiVo with good OTA reception and a Netflix subscription with the Blu-ray disk option will provide many people with more than enough TV/Video to watch and provide lots of high quality HD video that is impossible or impractical for most people to obtain from the Internet at this time. Of course the above option isn't free but would be under $40/mo including the cost of a new TiVo and subscription.


That's certainly the direction we're headed. With TiVo, Netflix, a BR DVD player and a Mac Mini Media Center we're close but we haven't gotten there quite yet. The content is still "iffy" at the moment and not readily available from a single souce, although it seems to be improving every day. Plus we're still undecided about which way we'll go or even if we'll need additional equipment like Google TV (probably not based on what I've seen), the Boxee Box or Apple TV. Now that we'll be able to get Hulu Plus on our Premiere pretty soon that's another consideration. Time will tell.

However I don't think the "threat" to cable is as big as we here might think. It's safe to say that most of us are not typical media consumers. While many may not be on the bleeding edge, we're far ahead of the curve when it comes to considering options.

Having a cable tech come to your house and basically plug a box into your TV and you're in business is a far cry from what it takes to get the equivalent programming via IP. For me it's pretty easy to configure but if my wife were to be saddled with it, cable it would be. Not that she's not bright enough to deal with the details (she works in I.T. and has a engineering degree) but it just wouldn't be on her radar and I think she's probably a pretty typical TV consumer. Until someone comes up with a "Silver Bullet" box that makes it as easy to get content as cable, cable service will continue to be the main artery for delivery for quite a long time IMHO.


----------



## smbaker (May 24, 2003)

aadam101 said:


> The current cable business could never sustain a pay per viewing model. There are simply too many channels that nobody would watch.


That's why it's going to have to change... If they do not change, then they will be eaten alive by outfits like Hulu (or less reputable options like BitTorrent). I'm pretty close to dumping cable myself -- it's ridiculous to pay $100/mo for the two channels I'm watching out of the hundred or so I have to purchase to get them.



atmuscarella said:


> The bandwidth may not be overwhelming but it is becoming limited. Many ISPs have caps that have not been enforced yet. I have DSL and it has always had a 5GB cap that they have not enforced, many others have talked about 25GB caps that are being enforced. Not sure how you get 4 hrs of content per day and stay under 5, 25, or even 100GB unless the content is of pretty low quality. 4 hours of HD from Amazon puts me over my 5GB cap so if they decided to enforce it I would be SOL.


MP3s showed us that consumers will choose convenience over quality (let's compare super-audio-CDs to ipods). Agreed that a 5 GB cap is probably unfeasible, but a 25 GB cap would be more than enough for adequate quality. I've seen 1hr programs compressed to approximately 1.5 GB that decent HD quality.

My current Comcast is 16 Mbps, and last time they were here they were working hard to talk me into 22 Mbps, 50 Mbps, or even 100 Mbps service. The cost of 22 or 50 was lower than my cable bill; not sure about the 100. As far as download caps, they're not going to be able to justify these Internet service tiers with real capacity. A 22 Mbps connection can download up to 10 GB in one hour. If you limited it to 5 GB daily, nobody would purchase it.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

wisny said:


> btw, w/ Netflix, Amazon, YouTube, and now Hulu Plus, you really could just about ditch cable altogether ....


If you can get rid of the content you are recording, do you even need Tivo at all? You can get much lower cost devices than Tivo to stream content, if you don't need to record.


----------



## wisny (Sep 6, 2010)

shwru980r said:


> If you can get rid of the content you are recording, do you even need Tivo at all? You can get much lower cost devices than Tivo to stream content, if you don't need to record.


for OTA content


----------



## bpgveg14 (Jan 19, 2005)

Johnwashere said:


> I wish we could get the free hulu on here too. It will be nice to have some of the older shows from hulu. I dont think tivo series 3 will be getting any new features, tivo always does this. This is part of the reason why I upgraded to tivo premiere.


In my opinion, my (one year old) HD XL is so close in function to the Premier, I've got no motivation to upgrade (at the current pricing).

TiVO spent 9 years with the old OS, and you've still got to use a dongle for the new remote?

I'd rather find a cheaper way to get Hulu, than to upgrade for a very little user interface improvement...

Hey TiVO: No sitting on your laurels!


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

bpgveg14 said:


> TiVO spent 9 years with the old OS, and you've still got to use a dongle for the new remote?


What do the "old OS" and the dongle have to do with each other?

(1) I wouldn't doubt if the Premiere hardware was underway LONG before the new remote was even a gleam in someone's eye.
(2) While I realize you get economies of scale, you'd make each Premiere even more expensive by building in the hardware for the remote when a presumably relatively small portion of users buy it. If that remote came in the box, then yes, I'd think it was hokey to have to use the dongle. But as it is, it's just a regular bluetooth<>USB dongle, right?


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

Reading all the comments, I think everyone got a little bit off topic. Is there any updated on HULU PLUS ETA for TIVO PREMIERE?

I would also like to know when will TIVO update NETFLIX app (it is 2 years old and everyone else has already passed its functionality, I rather use my PS3 to watch it since I can actually search for movies and choose beyond my preselected selection)
AMAZON app needs update too, as well as BLOCKBUSTER (I am not sure how much longer will BLOCKBUSTER even exist at this point)

Also are we getting 2nd core enabled ever?
And how much longer will I have to wait to get all of PREMIERE UI in HD, seriously?
Last thing, any word on 3D support, TWC is killing me, I can't get any 3D stations from there unless I get their BOX, and I desperate for some 3D but I am not willing to pick up CABLE DVR for it, along with $12 fee to pay each month.

TIVO is getting money from the lawsuit now, I hope at least part of that money can be invested into improving all those features that were great 2 years ago, but have not received ANY updates since.

Also multi room viewing and iPAD streaming, let's make it happen.

TIVO needs to catch up to the competition and move past them.

Thanks.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

jkudlacz said:


> Reading all the comments, I think everyone got a little bit off topic. Is there any updated on HULU PLUS ETA for TIVO PREMIERE?
> 
> Thanks.


Not officially or publicly. They have their earnings call next week on the 25th I believe so some people think it will be around there.


----------



## sbiller (May 10, 2002)

innocentfreak said:


> Not officially or publicly. They have their earnings call next week on the 25th I believe so some people think it will be around there.


Earnings call is on the 24th.

http://pr.tivo.com/easyir/customrel.do?easyirid=CA934452BA6418EF&version=live&prid=754310&releasejsp=custom_150


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

jkudlacz said:


> HULU PLUS ETA for TIVO PREMIERE?
> when will TIVO update NETFLIX app
> AMAZON app needs update too,
> as well as BLOCKBUSTER
> ...


You're preaching to the choir here... this wishlist echoes a lot of folks here. However, you should be aware Tivo's made it pretty clear their focus is now MSO deals like the one with Comcast and so on. The standalone boxes are essentially just a proof of concept they can show the large, mainstream companies they want to placate nowadays.

At this point, essentially no updates or upgrades to existing functionality should be *expected.* I imagine Hulu Plus will happen at SOME point, because it's already been announced and the software HAS been developed (it's in beta - but Tivo rarely changes anything from a beta unless it's completely non-functional). Point is, 2010-2011 Tivo develops things once and essentially forgets about them. Any updates/upgrades are certainly welcome - but if you thought just because you spent however many hundreds of dollars Tivo would continue support, that just doesn't seem to be their business model anymore. Still... that wishlist may happen, I just have zero faith left that it'll happen before the Series 5... if Tivo survives that long!


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

Update: Forget about the apps and use TiVo Search


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

TheWGP said:


> I imagine Hulu Plus will happen at SOME point, because it's already been announced and the software HAS been developed (it's in beta - but Tivo rarely changes anything from a beta unless it's completely non-functional).


From engadget
http://www.engadget.com/photos/tivos-hulu-plus-ipad-streaming-survey/#3957582

14.8u2 is in the initial rollout. Notice the software version in the image.


----------



## TheWGP (Oct 26, 2007)

innocentfreak said:


> From engadget
> http://www.engadget.com/photos/tivos-hulu-plus-ipad-streaming-survey/#3957582
> 
> 14.8u2 is in the initial rollout. Notice the software version in the image.


I know - 14.8p2 to 14.8u2 - hence I mentioned it's already been developed and will probably be working at SOME point.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

I can't beleive they are still testing the Hulu+ application. It should have been out months ago.


----------



## UConnHuskyTx (Dec 31, 2008)

When talking to a Tivo CSR yesterday, he advised that Hulu+ (whenever ...) would probably cost the $7.99 a month, describing the charge like Netflix's monthly charge. Why can I just get the "free" version of Hulu that I use on my computer?

He did tell me that Tivo is also looking to add HBO Go to it's functionality. I've used it on my computer, as well as my iPhone, so it will be a very nice add. Especially while we wait for Comcast's On Demand to be rolled out. It's actually better than On Demand because you have access to all the episodes for Entourage for example; not just this season.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

UConnHuskyTx said:


> When talking to a Tivo CSR yesterday, he advised that Hulu+ (whenever ...) would probably cost the $7.99 a month, describing the charge like Netflix's monthly charge. Why can I just get the "free" version of Hulu that I use on my computer?


Licensing. Blame Hulu, they don't offer the free version from what I know on any device and block everything but HTPCs.


----------



## KCcardsfan (Feb 20, 2011)

"The Hulu Plus channel will be available via subscription to all TiVo Premiere customers in the coming months.* "

So it won't be available to everyone right away?


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

So TIVO just pulled the trigger and as of TODAY HULU is available on TIVO Premiere.

http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/23/hulu-plus-on-tivo-premiere-hands-on/

I hope TIVO will integrate their SEARCH with HULU soon. I would also love to get those other features I was talking about.

I think TIVO has a great opportunity here, and I do hope you guys seize the moment and take advantage of it.

Now I need to know when HBO GO is coming to TIVO?


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

No TiVo Search integration? Major fail.


----------



## KungFuCow (May 6, 2004)

jkudlacz said:


> So TIVO just pulled the trigger and as of TODAY HULU is available on TIVO Premiere.
> 
> http://www.engadget.com/2011/05/23/hulu-plus-on-tivo-premiere-hands-on/
> 
> ...


And apparently new Premiere owners get 6 months free while those of us that PAID FULL PRICE get nothing.

Thanks again, Tivo!


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

I wouldn't say you get nothing, you get 1 month. You also probably get service for $12.95/month versus the $19.95 that new members get, do they have the right to complain?


----------



## casperc65 (Oct 2, 2010)

So it's not on my premiere... I connect and it's still not there. I go to the live customer support chat and they tell me it's not release yet. I say "well your blog says it is" and person says "that was a miscommunication"


----------



## KCcardsfan (Feb 20, 2011)

I can't the find it either. I forced a connection to TIVO and no luck. I run the SDUI I hope that isn't a problem.


----------



## nexter (Aug 25, 2010)

casperc65 said:


> So it's not on my premiere... I connect and it's still not there. I go to the live customer support chat and they tell me it's not release yet. I say "well your blog says it is" and person says "that was a miscommunication"


yeah same here, I called and the person i talked to said it isnt available on the boxes yet but "it's real soon, we've already been trained on it" .... but digging a little deeper I found this: http://support.tivo.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/1985/kw/hulu+

trying now to see if I can get the update to 14.8


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Philmatic said:


> I wouldn't say you get nothing, you get 1 month. You also probably get service for $12.95/month versus the $19.95 that new members get, do they have the right to complain?


I could be wrong but I'm pretty certain that Hulu Plus won't be included in our TiVo sub (if that's what you meant). Hulu Plus is $7.99/mo.

*EDIT*: Noted this on the page linked above:



> You must have a subscription to Hulu Plus. Free Hulu accounts are not supported.


FWIW Hulu offers a free one-week trial whereas it appears that existing TiVo owners will enjoy a one-month free trial. Agreed however that it would have been wiser to offer everyone six months free instead of new users.

Checked our Premiere XL and Hulu is not listed yet. (v14.8)


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

This deal is good for existing Hulu Plus subscriptions too. I signed up for the one month IE9 trial offer a day before we got wind of this upcoming promo. Based on the offer a 6 month credit will be applied to your account but it can take up to 30 days for it to show up.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

rdodolak said:


> This deal is good for existing Hulu Plus subscriptions too. I signed up for the one month IE9 trial offer a day before we got wind of this upcoming promo. Based on the offer a 6 month credit will be applied to your account but it can take up to 30 days for it to show up.


So you're saying that if you sign up for Hulu Plus that you can get six months credit? Is that only for Windows folks using IE?


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

KungFuCow said:


> And apparently new Premiere owners get 6 months free while those of us that PAID FULL PRICE get nothing.
> 
> Thanks again, Tivo!


Has anyone confirmed that this offer doesn't work for old Premiere owners?


----------



## nexter (Aug 25, 2010)

rdodolak said:


> Has anyone confirmed that this offer doesn't work for old Premiere owners?


I tried it earlier before I signed up for the 1-month free trial and it said my box was not eligible. (i've had mine since august of last year)


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

richsadams said:


> So you're saying that if you sign up for Hulu Plus that you can get six months credit? Is that only for Windows folks using IE?


I signed up for the one month trial, through IE9, before I got wind of this offer.

Tivo also offers 6 months credit for existing HuluPlus subscribers. Here's the screenshot I received after providing the TiVo TSN. Tivo mentions it can take up to 5 days to receive the link for new TiVo Premiere owners but it was instantaneous for me. I've removed the unique link from the screenshot but notice the "Already a Hulu Plus Subscriber?" section of the offer.


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's the IE9 offer for one free month (new subscribers only):

http://www.hulu.com/plus?from=ie9


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

rdodolak said:


> I signed up for the one month trial, through IE9, before I got wind of this offer.
> 
> Tivo also offers 6 months credit for existing HuluPlus subscribers. Here's the screenshot I received after providing the TiVo TSN. Tivo mentions it can take up to 5 days to receive the link for new TiVo Premiere owners but it was instantaneous for me. I've removed the unique link from the screenshot but notice the "Already a Hulu Plus Subscriber?" section of the offer.


Thanks for that. I haven't seen the TiVo offer pictured so I'll have to figure out how to get that.

I just checked and although our PXL already has v14.8 TiVo is in the middle of installing an automatic update and the percentage counter is moving very slowly indicating it's a sizable file so I suspect once it's done that Hulu may be there. I'll post when it's completed.



rdodolak said:


> Here's the IE9 offer for one free month (new subscribers only):
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/plus?from=ie9


Hmmm...when I go to the link all I see is the 1 week offer. I'm using Safari so there may be coding that requires an IE login. I only have Safari and Firefox, so no joy but hopefully others can take advantage. Or perhaps it doesn't make any difference as long as you have an account? I could give the one-week free trial a go and see if that works I guess. Six months free would be sweet!


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

richsadams said:


> Thanks for that. I haven't seen the TiVo offer pictured so I'll have to figure out how to get that.
> 
> I just checked and although our PXL already has v14.8 TiVo is in the middle of installing an automatic update and the percentage counter is moving very slowly indicating it's a sizable file so I suspect once it's done that Hulu may be there. I'll post when it's completed.


I just signed up through the existing link:

http://www.tivo.com/huluplusoffer


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

KungFuCow said:


> And apparently new Premiere owners get 6 months free while those of us that PAID FULL PRICE get nothing.
> 
> Thanks again, Tivo!


Don't you get one free month?

My original Series 3 gets nothing. Nothing I tell you. I know exactly how you must feel. I am missing out on the free six months as I am an early HD adopter. I paid more for my Series 3 than most people paid for their Premieres and I get nothing. 

And the streaming that is likely on the way? Not for me. TiVo has got all this money from me for this Series 3. Thanks again, TiVo! 

Actually, thank you TiVo. I still like my box, Hulu or no. Besides, prefer NetFlix - most of the same stuff (and more) AND Blu-rays in the mail.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

rdodolak said:


> I just signed up through the existing link:
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/huluplusoffer


That link took me to the TiVo/Hulu 6 mo. signup page, however when I completed it it said that "This DVR does not qualify". So I'm wondering if I have to have Hulu available on our TiVo PXL first? The update is still loading (67% now) so I'll wait until it's done to see if Hulu is available and if so try to sign up again. Thanks! :up:


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

daveak said:


> Actually, thank you TiVo. I still like my box, Hulu or no. Besides, prefer NetFlix - most of the same stuff (and more) AND Blu-rays in the mail.


I'm with you there. If our Series3 had all of the features of our Premiere XL I'd be a very happy camper. The S3 is still superior to anything TiVo made before or since IMHO.


----------



## KCcardsfan (Feb 20, 2011)

richsadams said:


> That link took me to the TiVo/Hulu 6 mo. signup page, however when I completed it it said that "This DVR does not qualify". So I'm wondering if I have to have Hulu available on our TiVo PXL first? The update is still loading (67% now) so I'll wait until it's done to see if Hulu is available and if so try to sign up again. Thanks! :up:


I just talked with a TIVO rep and they said it is not available on TIVO boxes at this time. I showed them the link to the blog announcment that it was available today. They said keep and eye out for the update as it will be available shortly. Has anyone actually seen it on their box yet? It seems to me don't make the announcments until it can actually be put in use.


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

richsadams said:


> That link took me to the TiVo/Hulu 6 mo. signup page, however when I completed it it said that "This DVR does not qualify". So I'm wondering if I have to have Hulu available on our TiVo PXL first? The update is still loading (67% now) so I'll wait until it's done to see if Hulu is available and if so try to sign up again. Thanks! :up:


How old is your Premiere?


----------



## KCcardsfan (Feb 20, 2011)

rdodolak said:


> How old is your Premiere?


I know it isn't directed at me. Mine was activated in February and it says it is not eligable. I guess current customers will just get the month.


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

richsadams said:


> Hmmm...when I go to the link all I see is the 1 week offer. I'm using Safari so there may be coding that requires an IE login. I only have Safari and Firefox, so no joy but hopefully others can take advantage. Or perhaps it doesn't make any difference as long as you have an account? I could give the one-week free trial a go and see if that works I guess. Six months free would be sweet!


Yes, you have to activate the offer through IE9. Basically, you drag the Hulu icon to your Windows taskbar but I just noticed that the offer opens up in a IE9 Hulu overlay. Thus the link only works (or activates) through the Hulu themed IE9 not the standard IE9 themed browser.

I don't know if this is standard Hulu practice but Hulu is mentioning that I can refer friends for a free 2-week trial (vs. the normal 1-week trial).

I just noticed a new offer justed popped up on the Hulu site too. For any students out there, Hulu states that if you sign up with your .edu address you'll receive a free month trial subscription.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

KCcardsfan said:


> I know it isn't directed at me. Mine was activated in February and it says it is not eligable. I guess current customers will just get the month.


That's too bad. :down:



rdodolak said:


> How old is your Premiere?


Pre-orderd it...so a day one issue.



rdodolak said:


> Yes, you have to activate the offer through IE9.


Ah, got it. Such is life.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Quick follow up to my earlier post. After the update downloaded and installed Hulu is still nowhere to be found. (v14.8). Guess the announcement was indeed premature.


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

Here's the link for existing Premiere customers (1 month free trial):

http://www.tivo.com/huluplus

http://www.hulu.com/plus/premiere


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

rdodolak said:


> Here's the link for existing Premiere customers (1 month free trial):
> 
> http://www.tivo.com/huluplus
> 
> http://www.hulu.com/plus/premiere


Nice. Feels like a consolation prize, but...hey, it's better than a poke in the eye! Thanks for that! :up:


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

KCcardsfan said:


> I just talked with a TIVO rep and they said it is not available on TIVO boxes at this time. I showed them the link to the blog announcment that it was available today. They said keep and eye out for the update as it will be available shortly. Has anyone actually seen it on their box yet? It seems to me don't make the announcments until it can actually be put in use.


Tivo announced on Facebook that it is available. Later they went back and "clarified" and said it's coming in a few days.

As usual, the folks at Tivo don't have any idea what is going on. It's a wonder they can get their shoes on in the morning.


----------



## caddyroger (Mar 15, 2005)

I just got off the phone with Tivo ts. He told me to wait untill the Hulu icon show up first before starting the free 30 day free subscription. You would lose a day on the Hulu subscription if you started the subscription today. It might take up to 24 hrs before Hulu is enabled on the tivo because today was the launch of Hulu plus.
There no Hulu icon on my tivo yet.


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

So if today is the launch day for Hulu Plus I'd presume TiVo is also doing a full roll-out of 14.8 too?


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

Yes. They said they are sending the update but it might take a couple days for everyone to get it.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

rdodolak said:


> So if today is the launch day for Hulu Plus I'd presume TiVo is also doing a full roll-out of 14.8 too?


Based on posts from other threads that's been going on for a little while now. They generally seed a select number of boxes for two weeks to gauge any feedback/issues and if all goes well begin a full rollout after that. Our PXL was updated about a week ago and historically we've only received a "pre-release" once - a few years ago.

Most updates take about two to three weeks to complete, some sooner depending on server load, size of files, etc. TiVo used to only push updates Monday through Thursday to avoid any complications over the weekends. I don't know if that's still the case or not though.

You could try forcing a few connections to see if you get the update, The status will change to "Pending" if you do. If so you can wait for it to reboot and install at 2 a.m. local time or just pull the plug and reboot it for an immediate install.

As mentioned, we've had v14.8 for a week or so and just received another fairly large update today and we still don't have Hulu listed.


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

richsadams said:


> You could try forcing a few connections to see if you get the update, The status will change to "Pending" if you do. If so you can wait for it to reboot and install at 2 a.m. local time or just pull the plug and reboot it for an immediate install.


No such luck. I'll just have to wait until it's my turn to receive the update.

I was surprised to see TiVo announced that Hulu Plus is available today when it's not even available to users with 14.8; at least based on my reading in this forum. I'm even more surprised that they announce Hulu Plus when all users don't even have the required software version to even use the new feature.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

rdodolak said:


> I was surprised to see TiVo announced that Hulu Plus is available today when it's not even available to users with 14.8; at least based on my reading in this forum. I'm even more surprised that they announce Hulu Plus when all users don't even have the required software version to even use the new feature.


It's certainly a misstep but it's not wholly unusual for Marketing to over promise what development and engineering can deliver at any company. Luckily it's not a cure for the common cold or anything. 

With respect to the upgrade...I'd wager that since those of us with v14.8 aren't seeing it, it will come as an additional update...v14.8j or something like that. Only time will tell.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

richsadams said:


> It's certainly a misstep but it's not wholly unusual for Marketing to over promise what development and engineering can deliver at any company. Luckily it's not a cure for the common cold or anything.
> 
> With respect to the upgrade...I'd wager that since those of us with v14.8 aren't seeing it, it will come as an additional update...v14.8j or something like that. Only time will tell.


No it's still 14.8U2.

I rebooted all five of my Premieres earlier. After that Hulu+ showed up on two of them. They both still show 14.8U2.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

rdodolak said:


> No such luck. I'll just have to wait until it's my turn to receive the update.
> 
> I was surprised to see TiVo announced that Hulu Plus is available today when it's not even available to users with 14.8; at least based on my reading in this forum. I'm even more surprised that they announce Hulu Plus when all users don't even have the required software version to even use the new feature.


Why are you surprised? This is exactly what we have come to expect from TiVo. The right hand doesn't talk to the left.


----------



## rdodolak (Dec 18, 2008)

aadam101 said:


> Why are you surprised? This is exactly what we have come to expect from TiVo. The right hand doesn't talk to the left.


Maybe I could expect TiVo to announce Hulu Plus before they rolled it out the app to users. However, to announce it before they finish rolling out 14.7 which is required to use Hulu Plus? You're right this is the TiVo we've come to know and the reason for their fall from grace.

Let's see, currently users either have ...

1) 14.8 and Hulu Plus (or)
2) 14.8 and no Hulu Plus (or)
3) 14.7 and Hulu Plus no supported

At least finish the 14.8 rollout before announcing and rolling out Hulu Plus.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> No it's still 14.8U2.
> 
> I rebooted all five of my Premieres earlier. After that Hulu+ showed up on two of them. They both still show 14.8U2.


Interesting. That's exactly what I have and no Hulu. Just as well if it's not working anyway...it would just torment me.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

I got lucky and my Premier activated last week qualifies! For the rest of you, try signing up for a *two*-month trial through Sony: http://www.hulu.com/plus/sony. Good luck.

On another note, what does "Redemption period valid through 6/30/2012." mean? Can I wait a few months before using my special 6-month trial link?


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

ebf said:


> I got lucky and my Premier activated last week qualifies! For the rest of you, try signing up for a *two*-month trial through Sony: http://www.hulu.com/plus/sony. Good luck.
> 
> On another note, what does "Redemption period valid through 6/30/2012." mean? Can I wait a few months before using my special 6-month trial link?


Thanks for the two-month link! :up: I'll wait until I can actually get Hulu on TiVo before I sign up.

I'd think the redemption period is exactly as you described...you should have until a year from June 30th to activate it.


----------



## jkudlacz (Jan 21, 2009)

daveak said:


> Don't you get one free month?
> 
> My original Series 3 gets nothing. Nothing I tell you. I know exactly how you must feel. I am missing out on the free six months as I am an early HD adopter. I paid more for my Series 3 than most people paid for their Premieres and I get nothing.
> 
> ...


I have a great idea for you. If you have a lifetime on your box, sell it on eBay, which will probably get you around $400, then buy PREMIERE with discounted Lifetime for $400 and then you can get HULU+ for 6 months.

That is what I did with mine, except I did it 1 year ago so no HULU+ but I did try it out on PS3 for few months and I must say it is not worth $7.99, maybe in 6 months or 1 year from now when they get more content but for now, I just can't see myself paying money just to watch few shows that I don't even like. They need to add content from CBS, FOX and ABC. Problem is that none of those networks want to give them their content.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

jkudlacz said:


> I have a great idea for you. If you have a lifetime on your box, sell it on eBay, which will probably get you around $400, then buy PREMIERE with discounted Lifetime for $400 and then you can get HULU+ for 6 months.
> 
> That is what I did with mine, except I did it 1 year ago so no HULU+ but I did try it out on PS3 for few months and I must say it is not worth $7.99, maybe in 6 months or 1 year from now when they get more content but for now, I just can't see myself paying money just to watch few shows that I don't even like. They need to add content from CBS, FOX and ABC. Problem is that none of those networks want to give them their content.


HULU has content from ABC, FOX, and NBC. as well as a bunch of cable channels and tons of older shows too. But Nothing from CBS .

NBC, ABC, and Fox each own around 30% of hulu.


----------



## daveak (Mar 23, 2009)

jkudlacz said:


> I have a great idea for you. If you have a lifetime on your box, sell it on eBay, which will probably get you around $400, then buy PREMIERE with discounted Lifetime for $400 and then you can get HULU+ for 6 months.
> 
> That is what I did with mine, except I did it 1 year ago so no HULU+ but I did try it out on PS3 for few months and I must say it is not worth $7.99, maybe in 6 months or 1 year from now when they get more content but for now, I just can't see myself paying money just to watch few shows that I don't even like. They need to add content from CBS, FOX and ABC. Problem is that none of those networks want to give them their content.


I was speaking more in jest..... My S3 is rock solid and I have no immediate plans to upgrade or add another TiVo. Hulu+ (for me) is not a reason to upgrade. I have NetFlix and do a good job of recording current shows I think I might want to watch. NetFlix offers a viewing experience without ads and Blu-Rays delivered to my house to watch.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Received a TiVo/Hulu Plus promo video clip on our PXL today. (Kinda miss TiVo Shannon.)


----------



## 1080p guy (Mar 29, 2011)

I'm a bit on the fence about hulu plus. It would help if they listed what is available in HD for each catagorie up front . I was a bit disappointed to find a few series that I know were originally broadcast in HD were only available in their SD versions. On the other hand shows like "Lost" look very nice indeed on my Tivo Premiere through my DVDO Edge in HD! I enjoyed the series but I didn't keep up with it while it was on. I appreciate the fact I don't really need to go out & buy the seasons in their Bluray versions as I don't buy DVDs of anything anymore(Unless it is a well produced "must have" something that I can upconvert on my Toshiba HD XA2). In retrospect I guess I'm liking hulu plus after all. I still buy Blurays, but not as often now with the availability of Amazon Instant HD VOD releases & a very decent internet connection rate


----------

